
What do you do with your old tech? - hearseguy
I got too much crap, it&#x27;s not just tech but, the tech is what I&#x27;m most conflicted about. My stash includes a Timex Sinclair, a couple of Atari 800s and Mac classics (no keyboards), a ColecoVision and a VIC 20, a Commodore 128 and quite a few Commodore 64s with associated 1541 drives and other supporting pieces&#x2F;parts as well as numerous beige boxes from 386s on up<p>I know part of it is sentimental [0] since I ran a BBS or two on the C64s and some of the IBMs. My issue seems to stem from the tech still being operational (especially the Commodores) but not being useful besides a reflection of the past. [1] Its part sunk cost as well<p>I&#x27;m reaching out as a sanity check to see if there any ideas to utilize any of this besides the recycling bin. I do not want to become the Weird Stuff Warehouse [2] for my area but I&#x27;d rather not just chucking everything out if there&#x27;s a better use that I haven&#x27;t thought of or about<p>[0] Ask HN: Do you become emotionally attached to your old tech?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14844979<p>[1} Ask HN: What do you do with old technical books?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14595576<p>[2] The Weird Stuff Warehouse is where old tech goes to retire 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5777858
======
WheelsAtLarge
Hoarding tech is a problem. It's hard to get rid of tech that works but it's
outdated. It has no values except as a curiosity. There were over 12 million
C64's made and that was decades ago. I bet there are still millions in peoples
home. When was the last time you turned any of it on?

Best thing to do is to get the data erased and give it away if possible. If
not, take it to an electronics recycler. Do it all in one shot, otherwise, you
will feel regret and stop. Old tech will not help you in any way. It just gets
in your way.

------
ddingus
You should sell it. Or use it.

I purged all but a few fun pieces I do use. Most of that use is entertainment,
learning projects.

Others will find homes for that gear, they just need to know about it. Post in
the relevant forums.

